# Small Water Angler Teams jonboat trail open for new members



## deepwater (Nov 10, 2009)

SWAT will be taking new members this year. 

Second annual meeting will be held Dec 5-09

Season will begin Jan 23-09

Membership fee- 40$ a boat

Tx fees- 30$ a boat

Lakes fished
- Carters rereg
- Lathem res
- Cedar Creek
- Lake Acwoth
- Salacoa
- Yahoola res

SWAT had a great year last and great group of people. We are looking forward to the 2010 season. 

For more info on fishing SWAT Txs go to www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com or pm Merkywaters or myself


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 18, 2009)

Two Spots left before we close up membership do not miss out!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## russ010 (Jan 6, 2010)

Randy - did y'all get some scales? Mine are still available if you need some... and if you need them this weekend let me know, I can get them to you tonight or tomorrow night if you want them. I'll be out of town for military, so if y'all have it, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Randy - did y'all get some scales? Mine are still available if you need some... and if you need them this weekend let me know, I can get them to you tonight or tomorrow night if you want them. I'll be out of town for military, so if y'all have it, I won't be able to make it.



Thanks Russ, but the scales should be here, don't think were going to do it this weekend though. I hear I will be snowed in. but we will do one soon


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 18, 2010)

First event starts this Sat.
Check it out if your interested at www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice logo and good looking site guys.


----------



## jack butler (Jan 19, 2010)

can i join but only plan on fishing the ceder creek tx


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jan 19, 2010)

jack butler said:


> can i join but only plan on fishing the ceder creek tx




You just have to pay the yearly dues, and pay for ea. tx and you can fish as many as you like.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 19, 2010)

jack butler said:


> can i join but only plan on fishing the ceder creek tx



pm sent


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jan 25, 2010)

1st event was TOUGH! 
We are still accepting New members!

www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com

Check us out!


----------

